# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Κινητήριες και Προωστήριες Εγκαταστάσεις Πλοίων >  Πρόωση με δέσμη νερού (water jet propulsion)

## mastropanagos

Η προωση με τη χρηση δεσμης νερου στηριζεται στην αρχη δρασεως-αντιδρασεως..Μια υδροδυναμικη αντλια αξονικης ροης  αναρροφα νερο απο το κατω μερος της γαστρας και το εκτοξευει, μεσω ενος ρυθμιζομενου ακροφυσιου,με μεγαλη ταχυτητα προς τα πισω..Λογω της μεταβολης της ορμης του νερου δημιουργειται ωθηση του σκαφους προς τα εμπρος..Με τη βοηθεις πτερυγιων, η δεσμη μπορει να κατευθυνθει αριστερα-δεξια,ωθωντας αντιστοιχα και το σκαφος,ενω με τη καθοδο ειδικου εκτροπεα,η δεσμη κατευθυνεται προς τα εμπρος,ωθωντας το σκαφος αναποδα..Η ευκολη κατευθυνση και εκτροπη της δεσμης επιτρεπει την αυξημενη ικανοτητα ελιγμων,ενω η μεγαλη ταχυτητα της δεσμης και η απουσια εξωτερικης ελικας επιτρεπει την αναπτυξη πολυ υψηλων ταχυτητων,χωρις κινδυνο εμφανισεως σπηλαιωσεως..Το συστημα χρησιμποιειται απο μικρα ταχυπλοα σκαφη εως μεγαλου μεγεθους πλοια απλης και διπλης γαστρας..Τα κυριοτερα πλεονεκτηματα του συστηματος ειναι τα εξης 

-Επιτευξη υψηλων ταχυτητων πλευσεως
-Μεγαλη ικανοτητα ελιγμων
-Μεγαλη ασφαλεια σε ρηχα νερα,λογω απουσιας εκτεθειμενης ελικας
-Ταχυτατη επιβραδυνση και αναστροφη της κινησεως του σκαφους
-Ταχυτατη επιταχυνση
-Υψηλη αποδοση προωσεως
-Υψηλη θερμικη αποδοση της μηχανης,αφου λειτουργει στη βελτιστη περιοχη στροφων
-Μεγαλη διαρκεια ζωης της μηχανης (για τον ιδιο λογο)
-Απλοτητα στη κατασκευη και τοποθετηση
-Μειωμενη αντισταση στη ροη
-Αποφυγη σπηλαιωσεως στις υψηλες ταχυτητες
-Μειωμενες ταλαντωσεις και θορυβοι στις υψηλες ταχυτητες
-Ευκολια συνεργασιας σε συστηματα συνδυασμενης προωσεως πετρελαιοκινητηρων και αεριοστροβιλων..!!

----------


## mastropanagos

Και ενα σχεδιαγραμμα..!!
ams01e.jpg

----------


## manolis34

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ! ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΩΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΜΕ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ WATER JET . ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΩ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΩΣ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ ΣΩΛΗΝΕΣ ΥΨΗΛΗΣ ΠΙΕΣΕΩΣ ΟΙ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ 4000 ΒΑR . ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΤΟΜΕΑ.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ 
ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΜΗΣ 
ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μία ενδιαφέρουσα μελέτη για τη μαθηματική προσομοίωση τους από το Πολυτεχνείο του Αϊντχόβεν (δεν έχουν μόνο ποδοσφαιριστές εκεί :Wink: ). Επίσης πολύ χρήσημη είναι η εισαγωγή με πολλές  γενικές πληροφορίες.

http://alexandria.tue.nl/extra2/200612081.pdf

----------


## ΧΑΤΖΗΣ

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙΡΟ :Razz: 

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΥΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΣΚΑΦΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΖΕΤ.

ΕΝΑ ΛΑΜΠΡΟ 57 ΠΟΔΙΩΝ ΜΕ ΔΥΟ MTU 1350 ΑΛΟΓΑΚΙΑ  :Surprised: ΕΚΑΣΤΟΣ. :Surprised: 

ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΤΑΧΗΤΥΤΑ 55 ΜΙΛΙΑ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΛΗΡΟΥΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 50 ΜΕΤΡΑ. ΤΕΤΟΙΟΙ ΕΛΙΓΜΟΙ ΑΠΙΘΕΝΟΙ :-D

----------


## Eng

Να καλωσορίσω απο μεριας μου τον νεο φιλο στη παρεα μας και να του αφιερωσω τα..jetακια του Lambro 57 που ετυχε να δω σε μια επισκευη που ειχα στη Σαλαμινα.

----------


## ΧΑΤΖΗΣ

> Να καλωσορίσω απο μεριας μου τον νεο φιλο στη παρεα μας και να του αφιερωσω τα..jetακια του Lambro 57 που ετυχε να δω σε μια επισκευη που ειχα στη Σαλαμινα.


ΑΜΑΝ!!! ΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΑ. ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΟΥΝΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ!!


ΚΑΛΟΣ ΣΑΣ ΒΡΗΚΑ

----------


## Δαμιανος

Καλησπερα σε ολους καθωτι νεος στο χωρο του forum εχω καποιες ερωτησεις που ισως φανουν αστειες αλλα ειπαμε...........
 για να αυξηθει η ταχυτητα σε ενα τετοιο σκαφος περα απο την αυξηση των στροφων που πιθανων χρειαζεται παιζει ρολο και το ακροφυσιο εκτονωσης του νερου μεταβαλλεται δηλαδη η διατομη του 
περιπου τι στροφες δουλευει ενας τετοιος κηνητηρας για μετρια ταχυτητα (ξερω οτι εχει να κανει με το μηκος του σκαφους κλπ) αλλα ας πουμε για παραδειγμα ενα σκαφος 8 μετρων

----------


## Νaval22

η ταχύτητα σχετίζεται βασικά με τη αντίσταση του σκάφους,και τη συνεργασία μηχανής-έλικας-γάστρας δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς γίνεται με τα waterjet και πως επιλέγονται άλλα πιστευώ πως το βασικό θέμα είναι η αντλία του jet και τι απόδοση έχει αυτή και δευτερευόντως με τη διάμετρο του jet,όπως συμβαίνει δλδ με την έλικα στο κλασσικό σύστημα πρόωσης 

όσο για το μήκος του σκάφους που αναφέρεις παίζει ρόλο στο ότι το μεγαλύτερο μήκος συνήθως σημαίνει και μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα με την ίδια ισχύ τουλάχιστον στα μη συμβατικά και αργόπλοα σκάφη αυτό ως γενική αντίληψη γιατί σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση παίζουν ρόλο και πολλά άλλα πράγματα

----------


## Eng

> Καλησπερα σε ολους καθωτι νεος στο χωρο του forum εχω καποιες ερωτησεις που ισως φανουν αστειες αλλα ειπαμε...........
>  για να αυξηθει η ταχυτητα σε ενα τετοιο σκαφος περα απο την αυξηση των στροφων που πιθανων χρειαζεται παιζει ρολο και το ακροφυσιο εκτονωσης του νερου μεταβαλλεται δηλαδη η διατομη του 
> περιπου τι στροφες δουλευει ενας τετοιος κηνητηρας για μετρια ταχυτητα (ξερω οτι εχει να κανει με το μηκος του σκαφους κλπ) αλλα ας πουμε για παραδειγμα ενα σκαφος 8 μετρων


  Οι απαντησεις του Στεφανου είναι πολυ καλές Παντα! Απο τη δική μου μερια θα σε κάνω μια προώθηση στο παρακάτω link για να διαβάσεις κάποιες πιο εμπεριστατομένες πληροφορίες για τα waterjet. 
http://www.nautica.it/superyacht/501.../kamewaeng.htm

Πάντως αυτό που αντιλαμβάνομαι (και μπορει να βοηθησει ο Στεφανος εδω) είναι οτι το waterjet εξαλήφει πολλά "Πρεπει" που διαθεται η επιλογή προπέλας. ΤΙ θελω να σου πω? Με ενα πολυ χοντρο παραδειγμα, ανάλογα με τη θερμοκρασια του νερου πρεπει να μπει διαφορετικη προπέλα.. Αυτά ομως με τα waterjet δεν υπήρχουν. Κάνεις μια πιο χοντροειδης μελέτη που θα εγκειτε στις αντιστασεις του σκαφους vs ταχύτητα που θελεις να επιτυχεις. Και ετσι εκλέγεις τη καταλληλη Μηχανή και οχι waterjet. Μηχανη και waterjet πάνε fixxed.

----------


## Δαμιανος

παιδια καλημερα 
ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις αρχιζω την μελετη για να βγαλω ακρη

----------


## agnostos

Εχει κανεις καμια εικoνα απο το KaMeWa waterjet 112 SII???

----------


## Babuju

Παιδιά είδα ότι έχει καιρό να ασχοληθεί κάποιος με το θέμα και έχω μια μικρή ερώτηση.
Τα υπέρ του συστήματος τα είδα, τα κατά όμως; 
Κάπου κάτι δεν θα υπάρχει;

----------


## Νaval22

το βασικό μειονέκτημα είναι ο χαμηλότερος βαθμός απόδοσης της εγκατάστασης σε σχέση με τα κλάσσικα συστήματα πρόωσης λόγο των περίσσοτερων υποσυστημάτων που υπάρχουν

----------


## HelenKoR

ενα ακόμα  	μειονέκτημα των water jets (ειδικά όταν τοποθετούνται σε εξωλέμβιες μηχανές) ειναι ο φραγμός αυτών απο φύκια και αναπτυσσόμενους μικροοργανισμούς

----------


## giorgos_249

*Απο οτι ξερω γι αυτο το λογο βαφονται εξωτερικα με ειδικο <<βερνικι>> που δεν επιτρεπει την αναπτυξη φυκιων η μικροοργανισμων, με το ιδιο υλικο βαφονται και γαστρες catamaran.........Ισχυει;*

----------


## roussosf

δεν ξέρω αν είμαι στην σωστή ενότητα αλλά εμένα αυτό μου μοιάζει σαν μία ερμαφρόδιτη κατάσταση μεταξύ έσω-έξω και jet
http://www.levidrives.com/wp-content...loge-20121.pdf

και τα σχετικά video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeBdrp45HDw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7pVXz-UHUc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEbYZS8Iq9A

βέβαια το π λανάρισμα που κάνει είναι λογικό γιατί αυτό το κατασκεύασμα δεν είναι σκάφος είναι σκάφη (η)
αλλά και πάλι αν έχεις και σχετικά οικονομία στο καύσιμο δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κακό
τώρα πόσο εφικτό είναι να γίνει και σε εξωλέμβιες αυτό είναι ένα θέμα

----------


## nikos1945

S/S WAVERLEY ENGINE AND CAPSTAN

----------


## nikos1945

s/s waverley engine and capstan

----------


## roussosf

> s/s waverley engine and capstan


Καλησπέρα 
κατι δεν εχεις γραψει σωστά στο link και δεν ανοίγει
μηπως ενοείς αυτό?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhUr_bC74mU

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ.ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ.

----------


## nikos1945

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhUr_bC74mU

----------


## nikos1945

https://youtu.be/h2QxEXYlc2w

----------


## geodimis

Έχει νόημα η χρήση φουσκωτού 4,20 με τζετ 80hp (πρώην tender mega yacht) για αναψυχή; Αναφέρεται ότι έχει  2χρονη μηχανη 84 ίππων

----------


## gioros

σαν τντερ εχει νοημα διοτι ειναι χαμιλο σε ολικο υψος και χορα στα ταμπουκια απο τα μεγαλα σκαφη.Σαν σηστημα εινα καλο για ριχα νερα και παραλιες διοτι δεν εχει εξαρτηματα κατω απο τη γαστρα του σκαφους αξονες ποδια προπελες κτλ .το εχει διχρονη μηχανη αν ειναι σηνχρονη δεν εχει θεματα ,ειναι μια χαρα ,
βέβαια έχεις περίπου 30% μειωμένη απόδοση σε σχέση με κλασικό σύστημα έλικας και στο φουσκοτακι που αναφερεις χανεις και το πριμιο ταμπουκιοαπο χορο αποθηκευσης λογο μηχανοστασιου.Νομιζω οτι ειναι καλητερα με εξωλεμβια σε αυτα τα μεγεθει σκαφων

----------

